# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Scooter Rentals in Treasure Beach???

## Jim-Donna

Do any of you know where we can rent a scooter?? I called Gary Brooks and he is not doing that any more. :Frown:   Also the best quote we have at this time is 120 from Montego Bay toT.B. Also if we cannot rent a scooter, we will be needing an "ON CALL" driver. Any suggestions??
Thanks everyone. :Smile:

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

We plan on getting a scooter for this trip. The Bakery has them so I guess see Dawn. Rebecca's Treasure Tours shows them on their web page too.
We had great service from http://www.treasurebeachonestop.com/ with the added bonus that your driver could be Kirk, Winston, or Mackie, the best bartenders  at Alfred's in Negril during the 80's and 90's. Go to http://treasurebeach.net/guide/  and see transportation links and then motor scooter rentals.

----------


## rjonsun

While in Treasur Beach a few weeks ago I talked to a couple who arrived at MoBay airport with no transpotation scheduled to Treasure Beach.  The best quote they got at the airport was $160.  So he and his wife walked off the airport property to a place close by with a bunch of waiting taxis.  The first quote they got was $120 and they went from taxi to taxi till they got to $90.  When they arrived at Treasure Beach the guy charged them $100 anyway, so they figured he got a $10 tip.

Regards,

Bob

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Rjonsun is correct. If you feel comfortable bargaining, by all means go for it and you should find someone willing to do it for  $100. Bare in mind that not every driver knows how to get to *TB* and I've heard of horror stories of folks getting lost. OneStop is $110 each way and you can arrange to have a cold case of beer waiting on board. I've found prices for booze to be cheaper in *Black River* than at *MoBay*'s Mega Mart (but not as much variety if you want only American booze) and often the money exchange is better too. The main road along the water ends just as you enter the main drag of *Black River*, with only a left turn possible. Have your driver park and walk into the supermarket a few buildings away. You can buy supplies and change money at the cambio inside. There are several supermarkets to chose from; all are competitive. If you are only buying booze, the store right at the turn sells beer, wine and booze. A block up the driver makes a right and you have to drive through the public market where you can also buy things you need. It's easy to get a route taxi both ways to *Black River* from *TB* but the fairly modern supermarket in *Crossroads* just past the police is much closer.

----------


## all smiles

Kevin Mills rents scooters. His # is 383-3402. I think you rent them at Smurf's.

----------

